# D-Link Air Plus G+ DWL-G520+ Treiber



## Pasinator99 (30. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community 
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einen Pc eines bekannten. Bei ihm hat die Lan-Buchse am Mainboard aufgegeben und ich will ihm mit einen W-Lan Adapter aushelfen, nur finde ich für den Adapter(PCI) nicht den richtig Treiber... selbst google kann mir nicht weiter helfen
Hier die genaue Bezeichnung:
D-Link Air Plus G+
DWL-G520+
802.11g/2.4GHz Wireless PCI Adapter
Bitte Um schnelle Hilfe
mfg. Pascal


----------



## W111 (30. März 2014)

und Betriebssystem ist wahrscheinlich Win7 x64?


----------



## Pasinator99 (30. März 2014)

win 7 x32 sorryhabe ich vergessen ranzuschreiben


----------



## W111 (30. März 2014)

hier kannst du für die REV B einen WIN7 x86 und x64 Treiber runterladen

hier auch auf dem ftp Server von Dlink


----------



## Pasinator99 (30. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber leider geht keiner der treiber


----------



## W111 (30. März 2014)

Hast du nach dem Entpacken mal versucht den Treiber klassisch über den Gerätemanager einzubinden?

Ist deine D-Link Air Plus G+ DWL-G520+ eine Revision Bx Karte? Was steht denn drauf?


----------



## Pasinator99 (30. März 2014)

ja hab ichaber hat nicht geklappt

wokann ich das nachlesen?


----------



## W111 (30. März 2014)

das steht auf der Karte, recht klein aufgedruckt, musst du ein wenig suchen.


----------



## Pasinator99 (30. März 2014)

A3? kann das sein?


----------



## W111 (30. März 2014)

yepp, A3 hat noch das alte Chipset, da gibts dann keine Treiber mehr für WIN7 oder Vista. Da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als Ersatz zu besorgen.


----------



## Pasinator99 (30. März 2014)

ok schade aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

